# GSD Buddy leads troopers to fire!



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Caught on video: Hero dog leads Alaska troopers to raging house fire | News10.net | Sacramento, California | Entertainment News

ANCHORAGE, Alaska (AP) -- A dashcam video from the Alaska State Troopers shows a dog leading them through winding back roads to a blazing fire at his owners' property. 
The video on the troopers' website shows the German shepherd running to meet the trooper's vehicle, then racing to the house on Caswell Lakes on April 4.
Troopers say Buddy and his owner, 23-year-old Ben Heinrichs, were in the family workshop when a heater ignited chemicals. Heinrichs told Buddy: "We need to get help."
The dog eventually found a trooper responding to a call about the fire.
The State Troopers are presenting a special award Friday to the dog. Buddy will receive an engraved silver-plated dog bowl in Anchorage.
Heinrichs suffered minor flash burns on his face. The workshop was destroyed, but only some window trim on the house was damaged.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

WHAT A HERO! Thats the heart of a German Shepherd!!! :wub:


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

Hey thanks for this - our local NBC station inserted a commercial right in the middle of the piece on the Today Show and we didn't get to see the whole story.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Mine did too, must have been a Today mistake.
They'll probably show it later on. Buddy is a hero!!
I remember another Buddy who saved his owner by calling 911, we should all have a "Buddy" in our lives!
Dog calls 911, saves owner's life - USATODAY.com


----------



## Ellie (Jun 26, 2009)

This story almost had me in tears, it's so amazing! Everyone be sure to watch the video!

How a frantic pet dog led police to his family's burning home after owner told him: 'Buddy, go get help!' | Mail Online


----------



## Ninamarie (Feb 14, 2010)

I saw that and was just amazed at "buddy"!! What a wonderful animal a GSD is!!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

How cool is that???? Way to go Buddy.


----------



## Rusty_212 (Apr 21, 2010)

Totally awesome! GSD's are so incredibly smart!


----------



## TerriJ (May 20, 2009)

*Hero GSD*

A friend of ours told my husband about Buddy at breakfast and then I just saw it on here. German Shepherds will always be heros IMO.
Buddy you're Awesome!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

WTG Buddy!!! I just now saw this on the TV, what an awesome dog, he's so handsome too.


----------



## zeprider25 (Apr 23, 2010)

sooooooooo awesome!!! Way to go Buddy!


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

*German Shepherd Leads Troopers to Owner's Burning Workshop*

I thought this was super cool! (And I also had no idea where to put it). 

Alaska dog gets his day as troopers honor pup for leading them to fire on owner's property | StarTribune.com

*"**Alaska dog gets his day as troopers honor pup for leading them to fire on owner's property"*


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

*Buddy on the Saturday Today Show*

According to Brian Williams (NBC News), Buddy will be appearing on the Saturday NBC Today Show this morning (April 24).


----------



## Colorado (Nov 25, 2007)

Interview with the trooper, longer video:






Go Buddy!


----------



## Basil2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

Awesome ....it's been all over the news here in Texas...Yes the Good guy win...Thank you Lord !!!!!!!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Dogs are truly amazing!!


----------



## carlysmom (Mar 26, 2010)

Super cool video and awesome dog, but then again, he was a German Shepherd!!


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

Dixie and Riga say they are IN LOVE! LOL.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Look what this idiot put:
 TruthBTold10 wrote: 
Sorry folks that German Sheppard isn't Lassie. Not amazing video either, most dogs can find their way home. The officer was responding to a call of a fire, not to hard to pin point an inferno in the dark of night. Looks to me like the dog was heading in the wrong way in the first place until the policemen came along. I wonder what Bennie was cooking up just before the heater ignited the "chemicals" probably some good stuff if he told his dog they need to get help...


I am so proud to own a GSD.


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

Story gave me the chills! Great footage of the dog on YouTube. AMAZING! WTG Buddy!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

GSDs are always awesome pfft!lol.

We love you Buddy!!:wub:


----------



## Nabil (Mar 22, 2010)

German Shepherds Rule !!!!!!!!! 
This goes to show the true spirit of the breed. Very touching story.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

All I can say is WOW!!!!!!!!!


----------

